# Leaky Eheim 2227 (Seals & o-rings are new)



## Matt & Larissa (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey BCA.

I've got an Eheim 2227 (wet/dry) that seems to leak whenever it loses pressure while the valves are open (usually during a power outage). I close the valves before shutting it off whenever I clean it, but those times when the power goes out, it seems whatever is in the hoses ends up leaking out. Here's the places on the filter I've checked:

Main Seal: Possible leak, but the seal was replaced. Even called Eheim to make sure I installed it correctly.
Hose Fittings: Nope, all good (Visible and touch inspection)
Dry cartridge (765473) fitting: Possible leak, but the o-ring was replaced
Dry Cartridge (765473)retainer screws: Possible leak, but the o-ring was replaced
Main Canister: Inspected for cracks and so far all good. 

Keep in mind that because of the wet/dry nature of this filter, It has 3 hoses (intake, outlet & breather), and I think the breather may have something to do with the issue. It's sitting in a bucket right now, and isn't currently leaking, but if anyone has experience with these wet/dry filters and potential leaks, any advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I can probably help you with it but I need to know where it is leaking from?


----------



## Matt & Larissa (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll try to shore up the bottom of the filter so I can finally figure out where the leak is coming from. Its one of those things where I'll check it in the morning or afternoon, and its sitting in a 1" deep puddle, but the puddle isn't getting any larger. Will try to source the leak over the weekend.


----------

